
Live frugally and retire early - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20181101-fire-the-movement-to-live-frugally-and-retire-decades-early
======
ggm
I am very tempted by many of the messages in this, and as a 57 year old
nearing the end of his career trajectory (it is unlikely to be upward from
this point, although it may have to be onward..) I've been pointed at 'the
barefoot investor' which sells a story of deciding to live on radically less
than often promoted by the retirement industry.

But here's the thing: a model of low income sustained living removes you from
economic engagement. If we all do this, we remove ourselves from the tax
providing side of the equation which drives much of the social infrastructure
_needed_ to sustain a socially equitable lifestyle for all of us.

We can only all live frugal, if we agree to the consequences of reduced
economic activity. Otherwise, its quite dis-equilibriating to hoard capital,
and dribble it out to sustain a life. Thats not actually going to help.

Bit from box A, bit from box B.

